# Probleme mit Unicodedarstellung in Derby DB



## Henry_L (18. Mrz 2014)

Für ein Projekt muss ich verschiedene Dateien, welche unterschiedliche Satzformate haben können, in eine Derby DB laden. Hier werden diese verarbeitet und später als eine Datei ausgegeben. Hierfür verwende ich 
	
	
	
	





```
String sql = "CALL SYSCS_UTIL.SYSCS_IMPORT_DATA (null, '" + db_table + "', '" + db_col + "','" + pos_csv + "', '" + inputfile + "','" + delimiter+ "', null, '" + encodingIn + "',0)";
```
 bzw. 
	
	
	
	





```
String sql = "CALL SYSCS_UTIL.SYSCS_EXPORT_TABLE(null,'" + db_table + "','" + outputfile + "',null,null,'" + encodingOut + "')";
```
Habe ich Dateien im ASCII (encodingIn = cp850) oder ANSI (encodingIn = cp1252) Format funktioniert alles. Habe ich eine Unicode Datei (encodingIn = UTF8) werden in der DB und in der Ausgabedatei die Strings mit einem zusätzlichen Space abgespeichert. 

Bsp.: 
Inputfile = "123";"Max";"Mustermann"
DB = " 1 2 3" | " M a x" | " M u s t e r m a n n"
Outputfile = " 1 2 3";" M a x";" M u s t e r m a n n"

Was mache ich falsch? :bahnhof:


----------



## Henry_L (18. Mrz 2014)

Meine Frage ist erledigt. 

Habe mir die Datei im HexEditor angeschaut:

Mein Kollege hat mir eine UTF16 Datei anstatt eine UTF8 Datei zur Verfügung gestellt...:cry:


----------

